# What tree does it really come from?



## getneds (Mar 18, 2009)

This is kind of silly, but trying to get the answer from google was quite a task, and I'm still unsure. I'm pretty sire one of my lumberjock boy got the answer.

Cherry does not come from a cherry tree, right? because I've never seen a cherry tree that big. At least not one that produces fruit. I'm really not an arborist but it's interesting to me. I know where all the other stuff comes from, maple, oak, chestnut, and basicly most tree's found in New England. Maybe it's right in front of my face and I seen it a hundred times. I know it grows around here because we had a job that the customer supplied their own lumber from the lot, and it was beautiful cherry.

So does anyone have an official name for it if it's not in fact cherry. Maybe some links to some pics of the leavs and bark?


----------



## SwedishIron (Jun 6, 2008)

Cherry lumber does in fact come from Black Cherry trees.. they do produce small fruits.


----------



## steveosshop (Jun 21, 2008)

Most cherry wood for cabinets and such is black cherry. This is defenitly not the same as a cherry tree that produces edible cherries, since the wood and fruit that these trees produce is largely agreed on to be toxic. Here is a link to the fine woodworking website that has more info on cherry lumber.

http://www.taunton.com/finewoodworking/pages/w00156.asp


----------



## mamell (Dec 24, 2015)

Heh..I wondered about this myself so I looked it up on google and it lead me right here.. I remember the cherry trees from my childhood too and it would have taken quite literally miles and miles of those trees to make toothpicks much less furniture which is why it didn't make much sense. Thanks for clearing up the mystery between my ears at least..


----------

